# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > CBOM >  Nj cbom-o-rama Sat 3 October 2009 2pm-8pm

## Avi Ziv

It's been a while since Karen's great 2006 CBOM-o-rama and I think it may be time for another tasting. This year I volunteer to hold the gathering at my place. 

The idea: Get as many diverse CBOM instruments together for a tasting and a good time. We all know that these instruments are almost impossible to find in stores and so this grass-roots movement of a sampling will serve us all well. The 2006 gathering got us in the same room with handcrafted instruments from Australia, UK, Canada, the US and Asia.

The location: I am located outside of Princeton NJ (Hopewell to be specific) and will have good indoor/outdoor space ( a couple of acres in a nice country setting) to hang out. I think that we may be able to get people from at least NY/NJ/PA to show up - maybe even some longer distance travelers

Date/Time: I am thinking of very late Sept or very early Oct. I will come back later on with a more precise date, as I need to work out a pretty tight calendar. I suggest to hold it on a Saturday afternoon when we can stretch out with the least time pressure and allow people some travel time as well.

Please either post here or send me a PM/email with your interest and maybe an idea of what instrument you could bring. I know it's early but these things don't just happen without some planning. Interesting mandolins are always welcome, but I think the focus should be on the CBOM family.

If there is enough interest, then I will try my best to make it happen

----------


## otterly2k

Awesome, Avi... I definitely want to participate... as long as the scheduling works (we'll have to watch out for the Jewish High Holidays).

I'd bring the Dean OM and my Otter #1... and maybe the guitar I built just to show it off... *(-;
I imagine it won't be hard to convince Judith (who hosted the last one, although I did the organizing) to come and bring her Arches OM.  

I'm looking forward to seeing who else comes out of the woodwork!
C'mon CBOMers!

----------


## JEStanek

I'm totally in for this.  The 2006 gathering was such a *blast*.  Even if you're only a CBOM dabbler and of limited skill the tasting was a hoot.  I got to meet and hang out with other folks who share the mando obsession.  There was time for individual tasting, and several different jams and areas of just conversation.  I brought my TC and the Eastman F4 copy and got to try a bunch of other instruments.  

Hopefully, we can have a similar smattering of instruments again.  I will once again show up with Chocolate Pie, a TC, and maybe some other intersting specimens.  As an added bonus, I'll bring Café Case Stickers too!  I'm really hoping to try some different mandolas this time.  Thanks, Avi, this is a remarkable offer and service to the CBOMers in our region.

Jamie

PS. I'm willing to help with carpooling for people from the Pottstown/Reading/Allentown/Bethlehem region (I would shoot up to 78 then go over the mountains into Jersey).

----------


## JeffD

This is really interesting to me. My brother lives in Princeton, which makes it convenient.

I would bring a pre-Gibson Flatiron pancake mandola. Pictures up on my picture album.

----------


## R. Kane

In with an Old Wave OM and Old Wave mandola.

----------


## Gerry Cassidy

I would be in... as long as it isn't Oct. 2-4. That's the weekend of the Cape Cod Mandolin Camp and we're planning on making a vacation around that date. 

A stop in NJ on the way up, or back would be pretty awesome!

----------


## steve V. johnson

Thanks so much for starting this Avi!   I'm excited and I like the range of dates so far.  Oboy.  

At the moment all I'd have to bring is my beloved high-mileage Phil Crump bouzouki.
But who knows what could happen by then...?   I wish I could show you all the Brian
Dean OM I had, but it is no longer mine and now lives in a happy home in glorious 
Oakland, California.

(mmmm... Aaaarrrrrcheeeessssss....)

Thanks!!

stv

----------


## otterly2k

> (mmmm... Aaaarrrrrcheeeessssss....)



LOL!! When I read this it seemed to have a definited Homer Simpson "mmmmm dooonnnnuuuttss"  vibe!!

Stv, it would be awesome to finally meet in person!  Bring MIN!
I'll see if I can convince Bill vanLiere and Shelley from Michigan to come too... they have said they love a road trip!

and btw-- as we get closer to the actual dates of the event, if there are folks coming in from distances who need places to stay overnight, I'm willing to help with that.

KE

----------


## Avi Ziv

stv - I REALLY hope you can come for many reasons. It's about time!

I'm encouraged by the responses so far - It can be a great day and a very rare opportunity to play some extraordinary instruments and of course socialize

Please send me your email addresses so that I can put together a mailing list.

Karen and Jamie - thanks for offering help. Very generous of you. We'll get our heads together and  see what's needed when it gets closer

Let's keep the momentum going  :Smile:

----------


## otterly2k

<<Please send me your email addresses so that I can put together a mailing list.>>

I think you know where to find me, Avi... *(-;
And I think we're gonna need a planning day... in kayaks perhaps?  oh yeah!

----------


## Avi Ziv

Yes Karen.....a team building outing is in order, according to the Board of Advisors  :Wink:

----------


## steve V. johnson

Karen sez, "When I read this it seemed to have a definited Homer Simpson "mmmmm dooonnnnuuuttss" vibe!!"

I feel so ... transparent ... 

And... "Stv, it would be awesome to finally meet in person! Bring MIN!"

The notion of going that far from home (like ... past the corner...) without her is unthinkable.

I haven't briefed her on this yet, just a passing mention.  Grandaughter Kalynn (almost 
three, going on sixteen) has been here and substantive conversations about stuff like travel
were not to happen.  I'll talk with her about it tonight, send her this thread.

Avi, it's past time.  Since the Great Gas Price Strangle we've kept our wanderings (tho regular)
very local and limited.  I have permanent wanderlust anyway, but I think this trip is one that 
we gotta do.  We'll assess the liklihood of any impediments tonight and tomorrow (I have a rehearsal tonight, too... )

Many thanks, friends!

stv

----------


## Avi Ziv

> This is really interesting to me. My brother lives in Princeton, which makes it convenient.
> 
> I would bring a pre-Gibson Flatiron pancake mandola. Pictures up on my picture album.


Well, you have no excuse then  :Grin:

----------


## Richard Singleton

Sounds wonderful to me, would like to meet all you good folk. I would bring my 84 Flatiron 3K octave.

----------


## allenhopkins

I'm at least interested, though it's a trek from Rochester NY.  I would (possibly) bring up to six instruments, if the schedule worked...

----------


## goaty76

I would like to attend if I can get the day off of work.  I'm into vintage Gibson stuff and could bring my K-1 and K-4 mandocellos as well as a Gibson Mandobass and perhaps a few other goodies.

Phil

----------


## Avi Ziv

Richard - excellent!

Allen - Being interested is the necessary first step. We'll "get you there"  :Wink: 

Phil -mandocellos!! Awesome! Mandobass!!!! Work schedule: See, that's why I started this thing in March - plenty of time to rearrange life a bit  :Smile:

----------


## first string

I'd be interested in attending, though I'm not a great player by any means. That is, if a tenor guitar is enough to get one in the door. Not a CBOM per se I know, but we used to share this section of the forum...

----------


## Gerry Cassidy

If we can make it, I'll have my Crump guitar-bodied Zouk. Hopefully, my Rozawood OM will be tagging along. 

Phil C. will be well represented!  :Smile: 

Come to think of it, if we are in route to/from the CCMC, I'll probably have a mando, or two. It looks as though I will be pulling some Bass duty at the camp, so I may have my Azola along for the ride. 

Now, how I fit all this stuff into the xB?!?!? :Confused:

----------


## Avi Ziv

James - tenor guitars are welcome and so are you. I'm not excluding anyone. Just trying to have some focus. Also - there will be no auditions at the door so have no fear. This is about our community and the instruments. Everyone has something to contribute, whether they know it or not

----------


## first string

Great. I really hope I can make it then! It's very generous of you to host this Avi.

----------


## Bill Van Liere

> Stv, it would be awesome to finally meet in person!  Bring MIN!
> I'll see if I can convince Bill vanLiere and Shelley from Michigan to come too... they have said they love a road trip!
> 
>  KE


I have been in New Jersey one time before but still have a memory of it. I flew on an econojet with no service into Newark. Feeling thirsty after the flight, I stood in the cafeteria line and asked for chocolate milk. The answer I recieved was "NOPE, NEXT." It might be nice to gain another memory of The Garden State. 

I could bring my 1989 Stephen Owsley Smith octave along and see if it can keep up with some of the younger builds present. I also could bring along my wife Shelly for some Irish flute and whistle, as most people seem to like her more than me.

Sounds like a great time following a long drive. Date?

BVL

----------


## Avi Ziv

Bill - that would be awesome! I'm still looking at the dates but it will be something like the last weekend of Sept or first weekend of Oct. I will know more soon and will post here. Trust me when I tell you that where I live bears no resemblance to Newark.

----------


## otterly2k

Now, Bill... it's hardly fair to judge a whole state by its airport.  And may I remind you that I spent 2 months in your fair Michigan in a "college town" that had NO bookstore!  *sheesh*

Anyway... you know we'll make it worth the trip!

----------


## Bill Van Liere

My mother never refered to that as a college town. Not even a book store to go along with all those brick buildings, believable. 

OK, now I am in trouble with anyone from Big Rapids along with NJ (Edgerton is not around is he?)

This fall sounds great for date.

B

----------


## tstackhouse

I am very shortly to become the owner of an Old Wave A style OM. I live near Pemberton, NJ and would be interested in the aforementioned soiree.

----------


## Keith Erickson

:Crying:   Oh why.....oh why didn't I get into the mandolin family of instruments and stumble upon the Mandolin Café before I decided to leave NJ for good 14 years ago???

Would have, could have, should have............hind sight is always 20/20.

_<<take a deep breath and sigh>>_

Ok, I won't rain on anyone's parade.  It sounds like it's going to be a lot of fun  :Cool:

----------


## Avi Ziv

tstackhouse - you should definitely come

Keith - what can I say?... cheap air fare?.... cross country trip a-la Zen And the Art of Bouzouki Setup?

----------


## otterly2k

Keith-
The easy solution, of course, is to organize your OWN CBOM-o-RAMA.  I'll take credit for the oh-so-clever and sporty NAME, but it is not rocket science or luthier science even.  You just need a place, a date, and a few folks with instruments to show up.  Invite everyone to bring a dish to share (or pass a hat and order pizza) and VOILA!  CBOM-o-RAMA!

An easy recipe.  Anyone can do it!

----------


## Avi Ziv

Karen is franchising

"CBOM-o-RAMA! Coming to a house near you"

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Hmmmmmmmmmm!  I think I'll start with a mando pickin party and just happen to have a few OM's there...  This Sunday, my house, 3:00 pm.

----------


## JEStanek

Left coasters to Eddie's house!

----------


## steve V. johnson

Eddie, great!  Hmm.... if I leave -now- ....

aaaaaahhh...  no.  Foo.

Ah wusht ah could.

stvinthemiddle

----------


## Avi Ziv

Update: Outside of the cafe, I have some interest from people with a Foley, Trillium, and Fylde too !

----------


## citeog

hey Avi,

To reiterate what I said in our e-mail exchange, I'll be glad to attend and bring along the super-sized Foley. I'm also trying to convince Rich to pull out his Trillium OM and accompany me.

All the best,

Paul

----------


## Avi Ziv

Paul - I think people will be very interested to see and hear your Foley

Thanks for your support

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

A left-handed Foley?

----------


## citeog

Yes, Eddie, a left-handed big-bodied yoke with a 26.5 inch scale length.

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Athnionn citeog, citeog eile...

Actually I'm right-handed, but I did play a big yoke of a Foley at my CBOM-o-rama.  I'm trying to get pix of it... a right monster.

----------


## alanz

I'll be building an Octave in Don Kawalek's workshop next week.... so I'd like to attend this gathering.  I'm in northern NJ, so it's not much of a trek for me.

----------


## otterly2k

cool, alan!
We can a/b it with the one I built in a similar workshop a few years ago.  new design and all...

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Since the NJ-CBOM-o-rama isn't happening until the Fall, I'll just pencil it in on my calendar.... ya never know....

----------


## steve V. johnson

Attaboy, Eddie!

You can ship your collection...   lol!!

stv

----------


## JEStanek

> Attaboy, Eddie!
> 
> You can ship your collection...   lol!!
> 
> stv


We may need two houses for this party!  :Laughing: 

Jamie

----------


## Big Dog

Hi Avi-
If you are still accepting guests, I'd  like to join you and bring my black TC zouk.  Thanks for the thoughtfulness.
Big Dog

----------


## Avi Ziv

Big Dog - of course you are welcome. Sorry for being scares lately. I'm in the process of moving house. I'll  be over the hump in a few weeks and we can discuss this much more. This thing will definitely happen!

----------


## Keith Erickson

I'm sorry is this has already been asked....when is this in the fall?

Thanks,

----------


## Avi Ziv

Keith - I have to work this into my schedule but I'm looking at the last weekend of Sept or early Oct. I'll be back with a definitive answer in the next couple of weeks. I have various constraints to work around.

----------


## Chuck Ficca

I'm down the shore in W Long Branch, and have a Freshwater cittern, a Kalamazoo mandola, and am negotiating for a Weber mandocello.  If CBOM-o- rama is any weekend but the first weekend of Oct, when I'll be kayaking Delmarva, I'd like to participate.

chuck

----------


## Avi Ziv

Ok folks - we can now set the date for the NJ cbom-o-rama to be Saturday,  October 3rd . 

It took some time for me work around various personal constraints but I think this is good. I already know it may cause a conflict for some of you but I hope this is sufficient notice to try and work around some of your constraints as well. 

Remember:

There will be a variety of cbom instruments to try out - the more you bring, the better it will be of course. There will be food and drink and good camaraderie and an opportunity to meet people in person whom we only know in a virtual way. 

Again - the location is my home in Hopewell , NJ -  a bit northwest of Princeton.

----------


## alanz

Avi, thanks for organizing this... it's now in my calendar

----------


## walt33

Hello Avi,

Did we meet at Laura's workshop with Matt Flinner last year? Glad to hear you're closer, now. Close enough to make it to Mitchell's Irish session in Lambertville on Wednesday nights. (First and third).

Anyway, while I only have a mando, I'm interested in zouks, too, and would like to come. Hopefully I'll resist the urge to buy one before the "taste test!"

Walt

----------


## Matt DeBlass

argharghargh! I just realized that I'm committed doing stuff form my brother's wedding that day. 
That's a shame, I'm right up in the Somerville area, and it would have been a blast.  :Frown:

----------


## Avi Ziv

Walt  - yeah, I was at Laura's workshop. Had a great time too although I was the only Irish music player there...or maybe because of it... I held a house session  in June and a couple of players from the Lambertville session came by. Nice folks. I need to check it out. Anyway - you are welcome to attend.

Matt - sorry... one reason I'm hosting is .....this way I know for sure I'll be there  :Wink: 

Cheers

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

How far are you from Newark, and what's the local accommodation like?

----------


## Matt DeBlass

Avi, who do you know from the Lambertville session? I'm semi-regular there (although recurring transportation issues have made me miss a few months) and play out on occasion with Mark Stewart and a few of the others (on bodhran, mostly). 
Oh well, maybe next time.

----------


## R. Kane

I'll be coming from Connecticut in the morning, driving right past EWR (Newark airport), could do a pickup/return that night (or the next day if I decide to stay in the area overnight). 
Richard

----------


## walt33

Avi,

Last time I saw Laura, in March, she'd just gotten a Weber OM. Had some issue with it though, buzzing frets? Maybe she'd be interested in coming, too.

Walt

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Thanks for the offer Richard.  I'll probably fly in the day before and fly back the day after, or maybe hang out another day depending on what's happening - It's a long way to go for just one day...  I'd appreciate info on accommodation though, and maybe bus or train info from Newark...

----------


## goaty76

Is there a date set for this yet?

Phil

----------


## Avi Ziv

Phil,

Look back, on 6/5 I set the date to Saturday October 3rd

----------


## Avi Ziv

Matt,

Brian Cahill (flute) was at my house session and so was a fiddler....I forget his name. I did know them before then. MaryEllen (fiddle) brought them with her.

----------


## Avi Ziv

> Avi,
> 
> Last time I saw Laura, in March, she'd just gotten a Weber OM. Had some issue with it though, buzzing frets? Maybe she'd be interested in coming, too.
> 
> Walt


Good idea. I'll send her an invite. 

Thanks

----------


## Avi Ziv

> How far are you from Newark, and what's the local accommodation like?


Eddie,

I'm about an hour drive from Newark. There are accommodations in the Princeton area as well as in Flemington. Just look up Hopewell , NJ on Google maps and you can get an idea. motels/hotels for almost every price point exist

----------


## Avi Ziv

> I'd appreciate info on accommodation though, and maybe bus or train info from Newark...


Eddie - I'm kind of in the woods (it's a good thing in NJ!) so no public transport to my place. You can possibly get to the Princeton area with a train but will need a way to get around. taxis are a possibility but it can add up depending on how much you need to move around and then you are with instruments - right?

I will be on vacation and away from the 'cafe for the next couple of weeks. However, in early September I can put together an info package that will include transport/hotel/maps and will send it out to those who decide to come. Please hang on until then. I'll be out of pocket for a little while

----------


## allenhopkins

Sorry I'll miss it; Oct. 4 is my 40th anniversary, and although I often snicker at those who post that their wives won't let them do this or buy that, I wouldn't want to be in NJ and miss spending that weekend with Joan.

If another crops up, reachable from Rochester NY, I'll try to get there.

----------


## Avi Ziv

Sorry Allen. You could bring your wife with and check into a nice B&B......we'll have....cake too.... :Smile:  I know , I know....family first. It's the right thing to do. There will be other chances

----------


## otterly2k

I'm so psyched!

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Honestly I can't see myself flying with instruments - unless I can bring my 10-string Vega 305 Mandolin/Mandola - it will fit as cabin baggage - none of my OM's or Zouks will.  I'll be depending on the goodwill of the other's to let me sample without a quid-pro-quo.  I hope to have a reciprocal CBOM-O_RAMA in California and will be happy to supply instruments to travellers...  for now I await info on accommodation and transport...

----------


## man dough nollij

Hey Eddie,

Have you ever thought about packaging your OM like you were going to ship it, and checking it on? We had several threads about the nasty airlines and how they always break our instruments. I can't imagine that the airline's checked baggage stream is worse that UPS or FedEx. I'm thinking something like this: pack the OM in its hard case, with bubble wrap around the headstock and strings slacked. Pack the hard case in a big, sturdy cardboard box with crumpled paper or those big air pillows all around it, with at least 2" around the case in the box. That's more or less how I'd pack it for shipping. I pack it like I expect it to be chucked down two flights of stairs. You could make it with a nice, sturdy handle on the box, and check it like a bomber Calton guitar case.

----------


## steve V. johnson

I'm getting excited, too!   We're working on the length of time we can spend out there. 

So far, we're very short-timers, but ... who knows, maybe more ...

Thanks!

stv

----------


## Keith Erickson

> I'm so psyched!


I'm bummed  :Frown:  

I was suppose to make it to NJ around this time but something came up and the trip has been postponed   :Frown:

----------


## otterly2k

aw, bummer, Keith!

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

I've got the ok from the wife.  I'm looking into flights and hotels/motels/b&b...

----------


## acruzn

from the sounds of the conversations, it appears that at least one CBOM is a lefty. i gotta see this for myself. anyway, this little gathering should give me a good idea on what i may want to get in a CBOM.

----------


## acruzn

Is anyone bringing a cittern?

----------


## capt_blood

After coaching Rec Soccer for 15 years, I finally have fall Saturdays off.  I have warned my wife the ceilidh flutist, who may come along out of curiousity.  I will bring my Mid-Missouri M-80 OM.  I live about an hour away.  Avi, can you post directions, or at least an address so I can generate my own directions?  Thanks.

----------


## R. Kane

I'll bring Old Wave 'dola and octave, and if there aren't any Sobells expected I'll try to borrow a couple. Mary Y, are you in?

----------


## acruzn

i am coming even though i do not have a CBOM. i want one and cannot resist the opportunity to see and touch a bunch of CBOMs! it should be an interesting trip coming from Centreville, VA (just west of Washington DC).

----------


## Avi Ziv

Folks,

I would like to have an email list of those who are going to be attending. This will help us communicate details without relying on people reading the forum . Not that I doubt you checking the 'cafe 6 times a day  :Wink:  but there are some non-cafe people who will be coming and I need a common way to send messages.

So

Please send me an email (improziv at yahoo dot com) with your contact information as soon as possible this week.

Thanks!

----------


## steve V. johnson

Angel,

Truly, gatherings like this are the best for folks who are interested in the CBOM experience.  It's difficult to find these things out in the world, much less a whole mess of 'em!

stv

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Avi, I can't fully commit until I've got a flight/accommodation.  I need as much info as you can give me on accommodation.  I'll also send this by email so's we don't take up other folks time and space...

----------


## acruzn

stv,

i know exactly what you mean; i got tired of being told "no, we don't have one on display". also, you can only look through the internet so much... 

ahh..., to be in the midst of fanatics and soak in the vibes. i am really looking to this gathering!  :Mandosmiley:  :Mandosmiley:  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## otterly2k

Judith and I will come up from Philly - she with her Arches, and me with my B.Dean and Kawalek workshop OM.

Avi, I know you have my email address... I can pass stuff along to Judith.  I don't think she's on the cafe much these days.

Hope you have a big place... seems like a lot of CBOMers are coming.

w00t~!

----------


## Avi Ziv

"Hope you have a big place... "

The house is not huge, but I'll be happy if we get a good turnout. If the weather is good (typically is this time of year) we can use the deck as well as house and spread out. I've had about 12-14 musicians playing in a session at my house in the main space but we were all playing together and could cluster. In this case I expect it to be less focused and so we can use another room or two. There are some logistics to consider but we'll get to them once I have a list of emails and can deal with that off-forum.

----------


## alanz

Contact information sent to Avi.  Thanks

----------


## JeffD

I just emailed you. I am looking forward to it. 

I have a pre-Gibson Flatiron mandola that I will be bringing.

----------


## alanz

Avi,

Is there a time set for this event yet?  I'm trying to juggle some scheduling for that weekend.

Also it's likely a good idea to edit your original post if possible to add the date/time/town of the event so it's all in one place.  It's easier than looking back through pages of posts <s>

----------


## Gerry Cassidy

Dang! I sure do wish I could have made this gathering! Alas, I am already committed to the Cape Cod Mando Camp. 

Me thinks I don't need to say "Have Fun!" to you all?  :Smile:  It looks as though the fun is already built in.

Maybe the next one...

----------


## JEStanek

Once the date and time are fully confirmed, I'll update the thread title.

Jamie

----------


## steve V. johnson

OFF TOPIC--

I just saw this on facebook...

"Brian Matthew Hart  is freaking out about finding a place to stay in NJ or NYC tomorrow with Len "cool as f#&k" Graham!!!"

Brian Hart is an Irish singer (in Irish language) and concertina player, who's touring with Len Graham.  Brian's band Bua just played the summer festival circuit.

If you can help these fellas out with some lodging, contact Brian on facebook or via email at

ohairt@yahoo.com

Thanks,

stv

----------


## Avi Ziv

Hi everyone,

I've been working on an email list, and have about a dozen people from the cafe + a few from elsewhere. A few are a "maybe" at this point.

But some people asked here for the time of day

The gathering is scheduled from 2pm-~8(ish) on October 3rd. 

My thinking is this: 

2pm start time gives drivers time to get here on the same day. 

Also - we should have a focused window of time , where hopefully all of the people/instruments will be around. That window should be 3 -5pm. Some people are coming from far away and it would be a shame if people missed one another because of coming/going. Plus I would like to have a somewhat organized "show and tell".

We'll talk about directions, food, and other good things on email

Please get yourself on my email list if you have not already

Jamie - I'm ok with it if you want to edit the title of the thread. I don't have permissions to edit.

Cheers

----------


## JEStanek

I have updated the thread title with the time and date.  I'm pretty excited for this gathering.

Jamie

----------


## Avi Ziv

First email went out last week to those who sent me their contact info. 

If you are interested in attending and have not done so yet - please send me a PM or email (improziv at yahoo dot com) and include your email address. That is the how we are communicating the final details.

Thanks,

----------


## Avi Ziv

weekly bump - just a reminder for any of you interested in joining us for the cbom gathering, please send me a PM with your email address. You will then be included in our off-forum email list with all the when/where/how/etc

 :Mandosmiley:

----------


## steve V. johnson

R.Kane wrote, "I'll bring Old Wave 'dola and octave, and if there aren't any Sobells expected I'll try to borrow a couple. Mary Y, are you in?"

I had a note from Richard that he's been hard under the weather for a bit.

Best wishes and healing good vibes to Richard!  We sure hope to see you at the o-rama, all chipper and pickin' !

stv

----------


## Avi Ziv

Stv - I have not heard from Marry yet. I also contacted Laura (Cool-Mandolin) Leder and waiting to hear if she can make it with a...what?....Weber OM maybe? She lives a mere bike ride away so....

----------


## Avi Ziv

This is the final notice for the gathering, as we meet this Saturday. If you would like to join and have not contacted me yet, please do so as soon as possible. It looks like about a dozen people will show up which is great

Looking forward to it!

----------


## otterly2k

C'mon out, peeps!!!  This is gonna be FUN!

----------


## steve V. johnson

I'm thinking that i might bring along the 1936 Kalamazoo KM-11 mandolin because it might need a new home.   I hardly play it any more, and when I do, I'm always amazed at how much fun and how loud it is.

If you have any interest in it let me know with a PM or email?

Thanks,

stv

----------


## Keith Erickson

> C'mon out, peeps!!!  This is gonna be FUN!


 :Confused:  _<<sigh>>_

I truly wish I could go   :Frown:

----------


## acruzn

NOW, i can allow myself to start getting real excited. I am going!!  :Mandosmiley:  :Mandosmiley:  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## alanz

Looking forward to meeting you all tomorrow.  I got OM-1 mostly complete... it will make its debut tomorrow.  

I put strings on it tonight. It will be interesting to compare instruments and see how to tweak this newborn based on things I see/hear from other octaves.  There are things I know I want to change.

Also I'm looking forward to passing it around to hear how it sounds in the hands of folk who can make these instruments sing.  Your comments and critique of this first build are appreciated.

----------


## JEStanek

I'll be there around 2ish with the TC (I'm off to change the ancient strings now), two mandolins (LaBraid and Spira) a camera a bunch of case stickers and some yummies.  Very excited to meet everyone.

Jamie

----------


## steve V. johnson

Anticipation builds!  We're here and ready...

Woohoo!

stv

----------


## steve V. johnson

What a wonderful time.  Avi & Jamie (at least) have pix to post some time soon.

Just enough folks, only a little rain, lovely foods and drinx.  Instruments from (in no particular order...) Jack Spira, Brian Dean, Chris Baird, Bill Bussman, Phil Crump.  Gibson, TC, Kawalek, Trillium... I'm sure I've left some out...

Great tunes and fellowship.  I think we all learned good stuff, shared much.

Thank you all!  The glow is still lighting up the night in the sweet forest around Avi's house.

stv

----------


## Richard Singleton

I am glad things went well. I had to beg out a few days ago when my wife's car died. I was truly looking forward to meeting Avi and the rest of you and was going to bring my Flatiron octave 3k. I am looking forward to seeing pics posted! rich singleton

----------


## otterly2k

"I'm sure I've left some out..."

um yeah.  Mid-Mo/Big Muddy, Red Line, Foley, Flatiron, Weber, Phoenix... and me!!

and Alan Z and the guy who brought the Foley who also brought the one he made, but I don't remember his name...

----------


## acruzn

Paul (never caught his last name) brought the long scale LEFTY Foley. what an instrument!! there sure were some nice instruments.  :Grin: 

Avi kept a nice spread of munchies and prepared a nice simple supper that hit the spot. drinks galore, especially wine. that Italian wine was just right.  :Whistling: 

don't forget Steve's wife using the bodran and the bones. very interesting!

i rated today a solid 10  :Mandosmiley: ; a good time was had. this was as good as the Mando Tasting at Norfolk, VA a couple weeks ago.

----------


## Avi Ziv

A big Thank You to all who made the effort to come from near and far, sharing their precious instrument so generously. This would have been nothing without your participation. We covered the distance from Virginia to CT to Indiana and everything in between. I am not exaggerating when saying that there is not a single store in the US where one could try out as many custom CBOM instruments as we had yesterday. Photos will follow in the next few days.

Cheers to all of you for making this a success

----------


## otterly2k

Not a single store anywhere.  And no surprise.  What store could afford to stock so many of these specialty instruments for such a rarified customer base as we are?!

We agreed that probably only Zoukfest has more CBOMs in one place.

Agreed, re: great spread and gracious hosting by Avi with help from Sarah.  And it was a pleasure also to meet Min (married to Stv) who is an awesome player of bodhran and bones.

Bill van L... if you're reading... I want you to know that I was sorry that you and Shelley weren't able to make the long trip, although I know you considered it.  You'd have loved it, and Shelley's flute would have been icing on the cake.

I have a few pics, but am gonna let the more skilled photographers put their up first and I will supplement.  More commentary about specific instruments to follow, I'm sure.

----------


## acruzn

okay! i uploaded my photos of CBOM-O-RAMA.  :Grin:

----------


## alanz

When I find some time, I'll try to edit some of the video and get it posted.

----------


## alanz

Angel, where did you uploade the photos?

----------


## acruzn

go to my profile and on the right side you will see photo albums.<click on my userid to the left of this msg and then click on View Public Profile.>

----------


## JEStanek

Here's the link to Angel's photos.  I'll add mine after I do some more editing.

In a word, WOW.  This event was fun.  Huge kudos to Avi for opening his home to us, laying out a great spread, and organizing the day.  As he said, if we don't do these things they just won't happen.
I really enjoyed when we sat down and showed our instruments, some history, how we may have worked with the builder etc and then played (or had someone else play for us) them for the group.  This was a seriously diverse group of Mandolin and mandolin family instruments.  Two different generations of Don Kawalek from Karen Escovitz and Alan Zenreich (Alan's was 1 day old!).  The most pronounced difference in sound came from Laura Leder's Weber Bitterroot OM, the only F holed F style big mandolin there (Richard Kane's Ellis was briefly seen but not showcased).  The Weber was so much drier and woodier and cutting.  Steve played some of his chordal stuff on it but it really shone with Karen's lead melody playing.  Angel shared his Redline (beauty), a Flatiron and his family Cuatro (5 courses) Pueto Rican folk instrument. Paul Anderson (our resident lefty Irishman) sang some tunes and played a monster 26" scale length  XXX?!?  Just too many instruments.

Following Show and tell was dinner (savory steak in pita with grilled peppers and onions, salad, and a tahini based dip (Avi, my wife loved it, thanks!)) was jam time and we had all ranges of players and we all could contribute, if even just to drone (like I may be doing here now) along.  If you can go to an event like this go, if you can host one even better.  I can think of few other ways to have a great day.

Angel's photos are great, I'll add one now of the playing attendees.

Front L-R: Judith Stern, Alan Zenreich, Steve Leech, Angel Cruz, and Avi Ziv (our great host)
Back Row: Karen Escovitz, Paul Anderson (and his gigantor!), Min Gates and Steve Johnson, Jamie Stanek, Richard Kane, Laura Leder, and Walt Lankenau. _Edited to correct names._

Perhaps the best lesson I learned from Min yesterday, "You can drink and play bones at the same time."  True, and she never got off the beat.

Jamie

----------


## walt33

> Front L-R: Judith Stern, Allan Zenreich, Steve Leech, Angel Cruz, and Avi Ziv (our great host)
> Back Row: Karen Escovitz, Paul Anderson (and his gigantor!), Min and Steve Gates, Jamie Stanek, Richard Kane, Laura Leder, and Walt ??? (sorry didn't catch his surname).


Oops, sorry, it's Lankenau. Isn't it Steve and Min Johnson? 

The steak was outstanding, and so were the instruments. I enjoyed trying your TC, Jamie. Thanks to everybody!

Walt

----------


## acruzn

> Isn't it Steve and Min Johnson? 
> ...
> Walt


Yikes!! Walt, good catch!  :Laughing:

----------


## Avi Ziv

> Yikes!! Walt, good catch!


Actually it's Min Gates and Steve Johnson

----------


## acruzn

> Actually it's Min Gates and Steve Johnson


double yikes!! i knew that Steve is a Johnson; i never got Min's name. i guess i was more tired than i thought last night...  :Redface:

----------


## JEStanek

Steve, Apologies.  :Redface:  I made an assumption when Avi told me Min Gates and I wrote it in my notepad!  I should have looked UP in this here thread for some fact checking.  I corrected the names in my group shot photo.

Jamie

----------


## steve V. johnson

re: nomenclature

It's all good, no worries.

Thanks for the good company, great pix and the concern over our names, too.

stv

p.s.  Irish session at Anna Liffey's in New Haven, CT, last night had two -four- mandolinists
and, including myself, two zouks.  The other fella played a very well-played-in Weber Sage.
A splendid time, wonderful folks, hot tunes.

----------


## otterly2k

OK, but we need some more pix that I.D. the instruments as well as the people!  I'll try to add some comments to the photos that are up... hope others do the same.
KE

----------


## Avi Ziv

Karen - Good. I will also sift through the 150 photos I dumped into my computer and post some. It will take a couple of days for me to get to them though

----------


## JEStanek

I need some help with a couple of instruments and hope to post photos tonight.  Steve Johnson and Paul Anderson (the big one not his own-made one) are the only two whose builders' names  now elude me.  I remember other details and some very fine playing but the names... I'm bad with names until I have a story to go with it.

Jamie

----------


## Avi Ziv

Jamie - 

Steve's bouzouki was make by Phil Crump. Paul Anderson's bouzouki was made by Joe Foley

----------


## acruzn

Paul's gigantor is a Foley.

----------


## otterly2k

Annotated picture caption:

Front L-R: Judith Stern (with Arches OM), Allan Zenreich (with his Kawalek kit build - the new design), Steve Leech (Mid-Mo / Big Muddy OM), Angel Cruz (Redline Traveler mando), and Avi Ziv (our great host) (with a friend's Trillium OM)
Back Row: Karen Escovitz ( with B.Dean OM - from before he named his company Labraid), Paul Anderson (and his Foley gigantor zouk!), Min Gates (who plays a wicked bodhran) and Steve Johnson (with his Crump), Jamie Stanek (photographer, hence no instrument), Richard Kane (Old Wave OM), Laura Leder (brought the Weber OM, but isn't holding it in the pic), and Walt Lankenau (who said he came to learn).

----------


## Dan Hoover

looks and sounds like you all had fun..when can we hear the sound of all these om's strumming??

----------


## Avi Ziv

Dan - I don't think we have a recording of us all playing together. This was more of a sampling than a group-playing gathering. In retrospect, maybe we should have tried at least one tune all together.

----------


## acruzn

Karen, Laura did have the Weber in her hand but i blocked it... angel  :Redface:

----------


## alanz

I've got some video/audio of a few folk jamming near the end of the event...

I'd hoped to get it uploaded, but got empaneled on a jury today, so I'm scrambling to cover other committments.

----------


## alanz

I'll try to upload a higher quality version later, but in the meantime here's a little taste of NJ CBOM-O-RAMA

----------


## JEStanek

Here's the CBOM-o_Rama (see-bom-o-rah-ma) photos and report from me...

First the beautiful cake (Laura brought) and a roomful of empty cases.

----------


## JEStanek

Next up will be show and tell photos by person...

First up is our host Avi showing off the Trillium left in his care by someone who couldn't make it.

----------


## JEStanek

Next up, is a photo of Alan Z's freshly strung Don Kwalek kit mando along with Karen's.  Steve's is the new model that Karen is holding to confuse us.  They sounded pretty different from each other but with different woods, construction and age... it kinda figures.  Next is Karen's Dean (now Labraid) OM.

Karen told us about the all wooden arm rest that uses sliders to maintain proper tension.  Pretty cool.  The inlay is a beauty too.

----------


## JEStanek

Next up is Steve V Johnson and Karen demonstrating that some of the determinant of scale length choice is right in front of you!

Steve had his Crump that he said was pretty plain and stripped down as he's not a flashy player and didn't want to live up to looks.  I however, enjoyed his tasteful playing all night long.  Not only is he a fine mandolin player but he's got great guitar skills too and is a generous teacher.  I am quite glad he made the long drive from Indiana.

Steve also got the duty of showcasing some other OMs for those of us a bit more nervous to play for the crowd.  Here he is demonstrating Laura Leder's Weber Bitterroot OM she picked up at Winfield.  Like I said earlier it had the most different voice of the OMs present.

----------


## JEStanek

Next up is a photo of Richard Kane's Old Wave mandola.  Richard told us how much fun it is to work with Bill Bussman, and how remarkably small his shop is at Old Wave Hollar.  He also had a "Bouzouki Buddy" in a A- oval OM Bill made a few years after the dola.  Both were great examples.  I played the dola and found my next mando-family purchase.  I love the mandola's voice.

Next I demonstrated the Dean and Spira mandolins and let Steve show off the Trinity College OM (Angel has a photo of me talking on and on).

Then we had Steve Leech's two rosewood Mid-Mos, mandolin and OM.  He scored both on e-bay as quite a steal and they were both solid examples of Mid Mos good product.  He added the Weber bridge and Allan tailpiece to the OM.

----------


## JEStanek

Next up is Jude's Arches.  I remember this OM from the Philly CBOM-O-Rama.  It was pretty new, along with Karen's Dean.  It has a beautiful cocobolo back and a wonderful voice.  The inlays of the geese were a treat to herself.

Then we have Angel Cruz and his Redline Traveler and a demonstration of his Father's Cuatro.  Angel also brought some Native American Flutes to the mix too.

----------


## JEStanek

Final photos in my pre-dinner posts will be of Paul Anderson and his Foley.  This thing had a 26# scale (thus Gigantor!).  He bought this one mainly to accompany his singing and he gave us several great tunes.  He also showed off an instrument he built himself and regaled us with stories of his tribulations as a builder.

----------


## JEStanek

Here we have a photo of Min Gates.  She's a hoot and a very capable bodhran and bones player.  She gave Judith and I a quick lesson in bones play which made me appreciate her skills (with drink in hand) that much more.  This bodhran is a custom one she had built with the skin a tad off center, this allows for three different tones across the face in addition to being tunable and muting with her hands.

----------


## citeog

Avi,

Thanks a million for your hospitality on Saturday. Great company, food and drink, and craic. And your new digs are idyllic. Great location.

Had a bit of a chinwag with Sarah in the drive in the rain as I was leaving. Tell her I said good luck with the studies.

All the best,

Paul

----------


## Avi Ziv

I'd had the pleasure of playing both the Dean OM (Karen's) and the Arches (Judith's ) in 2006 shortly after they had gotten them. This past Sat I was struck by how much better they sound now. There is not doubt in my mind that they improved significantly with age and with playing. Of course we know that about string instruments but it's remarkable to be able to play the same ones after some time and experience the difference. Those who live with the instruments are sometimes too close to notice it or as much.

----------


## JEStanek

The follwoing are some shots of the instruments in stands.  I didn't use a flash so the depth is a little shallow.. but here they are.
1) L-R.  AlanZ's Kwalek, Paul's Foley and Paul Anderson #1, Karen's Dean and Angel's Cuatro and his Redline Traveler with that fancy top.
2) L-R Richard's Old Wave OM, Judith's Arches OM, My Trinity College OM, Steve's Crump and SCGC Guit-box, Steve Johnsons's Kalamzoo Turn of the Century model(?!?) and the Trillium Avi showed off.
3) L-R, Dean OM, Cuatro, Red Line, Angel's Flatiron, Old Wave OM, Arches OM, and Karen's Kwalek.
4) L-R, My TC OM, Laura's Weber Bitterroot OM, Steve's Crump and Guitar.

----------


## JEStanek

Finally, _really_, some photos of the playing after dinner.

1) Avi playing Judith's Arches OM
2) Avi on Judith's Phoenix, Judith with her old Gibson, Karen and the Dean, Angel with a Flute, Steve L and Steve V, and Min Gates (you can see the inside of her bodhran here).
3)Steve V with Steve L's Mid Mo, Min Gates with Bones and a glass, a fast moving Laura, Steve and Judith with the same instruments as above.
4) A photo of Judith and Karen in action.

There were jigs, reels, O'Carolans, some OT tunes and it was fun to listen and to play some too.  It's just impossible not to bounce your foot to this music.  If I've made any errors let me know and I can edit them up right.

I'll offer my thanks again to Avi for hosting and all who made the trek to share and play together.

Jamie

----------


## Avi Ziv

A fine selection of mandolins showed up as well and was well received. Jamie had his two beautiful Jack Spira flat top and an Lyon and Healy- inspired carved top Labraid. Very different mandolins and both very fine instruments. There were a Pheonix , a Gibson oval hole, my FlatIron A5-Artist and another flatiron pancake, an old Kalamzoo, RedLine , Mid Missouri , a beautiful Ellis F style and probably some others I can't even remember. Oh yea - my IV kit all ready for final finish and hardware  :Smile:

----------


## acruzn

Jamie, great job of setting up the story board!  :Mandosmiley:  :Mandosmiley:  :Mandosmiley: 

i still get a smile, thinking about the wonderful Saturday.  :Whistling:

----------


## allenhopkins

Very sorry to miss it -- but one's 40th anniversary only comes once...  If there are any other similar Northeastern get-togethers in the offing, please keep me apprised of them.

I would be glad to attend with a Honda Element stuffed with a variety of larger mandolin-family instruments.

----------


## Avi Ziv

Allen - I too was sorry you couldn't come but I must admit you made the right choice for that weekend. I don't think it will be the last of it's kind, although I'm taking a little break for a while. If we don't put these gatherings together - no one will do it for us. 

We'll find you sooner or later  :Wink:

----------


## JEStanek

Allen, frankly with your collection, you could host a pretty awesome gathering.  People wouldn't even need to bring their instruments to it!  And I agree, that particular anniversary, any in fact, should be spent with your spouse.

Jamie

----------


## Laura Leder

Thank you so so much, Avi and Sarah for hosting this fantastic event!
I really enjoyed meeting everyone. It was a real treat to be able to check
out so many beautiful instruments. I hope we can all get together next year!

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Great pics, and it looks like it was a lot of fun. (Sorta gives me a case CBOM-envy.  :Wink: )

----------


## Markkunkel

What a cool and wonderful gathering!  Looks like you folks enjoyed a splendid time of it.  Thanks for sharing the pics and sounds with those of us who wanted to but couldn't be there.

MK

----------


## otterly2k

"Those who live with the instruments are sometimes too close to notice it or as much."

This may be true, Avi... since the changes are often subtle and gradual. 

I also think that over time, I have identified more and more with the voice of the instrument I play most often (the Dean), and probably adapted my playing style subtlely so as to bring out the sounds I want.  So it's hard to know how to attribute the change in sound... likely a synthesis of all of the above.

This is why it's so cool to get feedback from an external observer comparing the instrument when very new and a few years into its playing life.  All I can say is I'm still loving it.

KE

----------


## R. Kane

Yes, thank you Avi for the idea and the implementation. I wish that I had been able to stay for the session and the food. I was happy to have met so many nice 'cafe folks, but the highlight for me was hearing about Laura's Cool Mandolin project. Now *there's* an idea!

----------


## otterly2k

Thanks, btw, Mr.Kane for stirring up 'dola-AS.
that Old Wave mandola was one of my favorite instruments at the gathering... and I don't have a 'dola....  I liked the Old Wave OM too... and they were a beautiful pair, but the 'dola really grabbed my ears.

That and Jamie's Spira mando (and remember at the last CBOM-o-rama how the Spiras were my faves).

ruh roh!
slippery slope ahead...

----------


## Avi Ziv

That Old Wave mandola was spectacular!!

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

I am so bummed that I missed it... Procrastination is the thief of cheap non-stop airfares....

----------


## Avi Ziv

It's too bad but there will be others in the future. It gives you time to buy something really custom and wild and blow our minds next time  :Wink:

----------


## Keith Erickson

> I am so bummed that I missed it... Procrastination is the thief of cheap non-stop airfares....


Yes and I hope to make it next year  :Cool:

----------


## Avi Ziv

For all those who heard Angel demonstrate the Quatro in the gathering and (like me) wanted to hear more....

Out of control Quatro and percussion

Maybe Angel can tell us something about this and where does it sit in the spectrum of music from Puerto Rico - I know nothing of the Puerto Rican quatro tradition but I love this. 

And notice this too is a ....lefty! What are the odds?!

----------


## alanz

It would be even more impressive if we found out that he was right handed <s>

----------


## Avi Ziv

> It would be even more impressive if we found out that he was right handed <s>


You mean like the sword fight in The Princess Bride ?

----------


## JeffD

I am really sorry I missed it. It looked like a really fun time. 

I don't have a lot of control over when work comes it, and when it does I have to jump on it, but I look forward to trying make it to the next one.

----------


## acruzn

Aw right you guys!? just because i am new to the cuatro (mandolin) and personally like to play slowly.  :Whistling: 

Cristian Nieves is one of the young guns in the world of Puertorican cuatro. he is one of the fastest players out there. he comes from a musical family. his father, Modesto Nieves (yet another lefty), is one among a few others who was very instrumental in keeping the Puertorican cuatro from fading into the past.

the Puertorican cuatro is the national instrument of Puerto Rico (PR). Just like there is now a revival of the mandolin orchestra, the same could be said of the cuatro. there are many cuatro orchestras in PR. like the mandolin, there are various sizes in the cuatro. Many folks have banded together to make the cuatro a symbol of our great musical heritage. Many types of music not just Rock'n'Roll caused a decline in the play of traditional country PR music. In the 60's and 70's, this music almost totally disappeared...  :Frown: 

i am a good example. i was a "rockero" - rock'n'roll lover. my father was a jibaro (i freely think of this as a PR hillbilly) trouvadour as well as guitar player and cuatro player. i hated his music and he hated mine. as you know, 'what goes round, comes round'. when my father died, my mom said that his guitar and cuatro were to go to me, respecting my father's wishes. i had the cuatro restored and changed to a lefty. (As an aside, Paul Anderson (at the NJ CBOM-O-RAMA) had a similar story but on the Irish traditional music side.)

thankfully there has been a revival in our older music. there is a group of folks who founded The Cuatro Project. their goal is "was established to find that lost history and to discover the special relationship that evolved between Puerto Ricans and these delicately-fashioned bits of wire, wood and glue that we call the Puerto Rican Cuatro." One of my greatest thrills was to find my father mentioned among the trouvadours in their website.(also other relatives were mentioned.) they can be found at http://www.cuatro-pr.org/.

the PR cuatro is central to our traditional music (jibaro music). typically, you would see it along w/ the guitar and the guiro (scratch gourd). however, again like the mandolin, the cuatro is versatile enough to be used all kinds of music. as a matter of fact, the cuatro was showcased in a classical concert playing Paganini! PR cuatro music includes waltzes and polkas. you can find it used in salsa, blues and jazz.

BTW, according to one cuatro luthier, when he starts a batch of cuatro's, he earmarks 3 out 10 as lefties.  :Grin: 

for my part, i now listen to a lot of PR jibaro music and learn to play the cuatro.  :Mandosmiley: 

that is my story and i am sticking to it!? (thx, Alan & Avi for asking about it)

PS the mandolin is not unknown in PR and its similarity to the cuatro is why i have decided to add it to my repertoire.

PPS i am a confirmed lefty, much to the dismay of my father...

----------


## acruzn

> You mean like the sword fight in The Princess Bride ?


that was a good scene!

----------


## Avi Ziv

> Aw right you guys!? just because i am new to the cuatro (mandolin) and personally like to play slowly.


nah  - I like slow playing as well and you made the Quatro ring nicely. It was an inspiration to look farther for more examples

Thanks for the additional info!

----------


## acruzn

for good examples go to http://www.youtube.com/user/CuatroZone. this channel belongs to my cuatro instructor, Charlie Rodriguez. 

he is another of the young guns in the PR cuatro world and i am fortunate to have him as an instructor. he is a real good instructor and very patient; he knows the fingerboard real well and has a great ear. 

he picked up Take Five in seconds; i was amazed watching him when i took him to George Benson playing it on youtube and then watch him figure the song out quickly.(he had never heard Take five before)

i had told him that i would like to learn Take Five when he felt i was ready.  :Cool:

----------


## steve V. johnson

Great cuatro stuff!!! Thanks, all!!

(Slow is just _fine_.)

stv

----------


## Avi Ziv

Oops. Looks like I've been spelling it wrong. Cuatro not Quatro.

Sorry

----------


## Avi Ziv

> for good examples go to http://www.youtube.com/user/CuatroZone. this channel belongs to my cuatro instructor, Charlie Rodriguez.


Thanks  - he is fantastic! You must feel great having him as a teacher. Has he taken up bouzouki yet ?  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## acruzn

> Thanks  - he is fantastic! You must feel great having him as a teacher. Has he taken up bouzouki yet ?


he has given me direction and inspiration to do more, for sure.  :Grin: 

no, he has not taken up the zouk yet; however, i am having a Gypsy OM being made for me.(there! i let the cat out of the bag... i was going to wait until it was in my hands before announcing it) Charlie can do 'Jimi Hendrix' playing on my mandos. he really likes my Traveler mando.  :Smile: 

anyhew, i am sure he will grab the OM to check it out rather than just listen to me play it. he is amazing to watch.  :Mandosmiley:  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## acruzn

> Oops. Looks like I've been spelling it wrong. Cuatro not Quatro.
> 
> Sorry


you meant well.  :Wink:

----------


## alanz

Avi,

"You mean like the sword fight in The Princess Bride?"

I knew you'd get the reference <s>

----------

